# Long 460 shifting problem



## ronman105

Hey everybody! First post here. I have a Long 460 and I'm having a hard time shifting from one gear to another. I've taken the shifter plate off and nothing looks like it's worn or broken. Can anybody tell me anything about how to set the gears before I put the shifter back on or what may be causing the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robkim

ronman105 said:


> Hey everybody! First post here. I have a Long 460 and I'm having a hard time shifting from one gear to another. I've taken the shifter plate off and nothing looks like it's worn or broken. Can anybody tell me anything about how to set the gears before I put the shifter back on or what may be causing the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Just wondering if you found out what was wrong,I am having the same problem on my long 350


----------



## brianc613

If you search the forums here they have a pdf of the service manual. Im not sure what all would cause your issues but it should be in it.


----------



## robkim

robkim said:


> Just wondering if you found out what was wrong,I am having the same problem on my long 350


Just wondering if you found out what was wrong with the shifting,I am having same problem,if I leave it idling in neutral for awhile it will not go into gear just grinds,I turn tractor off push clutch in start tractor works fine.sometims i have to put it in 3rd gear before shifting to other gears.Thanks


----------

